# Best place to sell domain names?



## MannDude (Oct 11, 2013)

Usually I sell all my hosting related domains on WHT as they've got a large visitor with deeper pockets. I've never really had an issue selling domains on there for $30-$80~, all the way up to $500 for domains I've done nothing to other than register them. Well, I've got a small handful of non-industry related domains now, and would like to try my luck at flipping these. Any idea where I should go?


----------



## seraphkz (Oct 11, 2013)

Dnforum or namepros


----------



## Ivan (Oct 11, 2013)

You can try https://flippa.com/


----------



## MannDude (Oct 11, 2013)

seraphkz said:


> Dnforum or namepros


Hmm. DnForum requires $60 subscription annually to list domains for sale. NamePros is down. Worth it?



Ivan said:


> You can try https://flippa.com/


Flippa is $40 minimum per domain listing. Worth it?


----------



## Ivan (Oct 11, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Hmm. DnForum requires $60 subscription annually to list domains for sale. NamePros is down. Worth it?
> 
> Flippa is $40 minimum per domain listing. Worth it?


NamePros is up for me now. I think your best shot is to try out NamePros. If your domain attracts the eye, then you probably wouldn't have any troubles getting a couple offers from people here and there. As for Flippa, I believe it is a little bit tougher to get your listing noticed. You can try out NamePros first.


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 11, 2013)

I've never really used the domain forums etc to sell domain, you often get a lot of crappy ones come up with people would miss your domains.

I like sticking them as auctions. LET isn't so bad if you have something nice to offer.

What domains do you have btw? I love domains  Shoot me a msg


----------



## texteditor (Oct 11, 2013)

Your chances to flip these are probably gonna be really slim with all the new gTLDs coming out...whenever they do.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 11, 2013)

Reece said:


> I've never really used the domain forums etc to sell domain, you often get a lot of crappy ones come up with people would miss your domains.
> 
> I like sticking them as auctions. LET isn't so bad if you have something nice to offer.
> 
> What domains do you have btw? I love domains  Shoot me a msg


I know you're not asking me.. but I might as well take this as a chance, I have this domain that is valued at about $45 over at Valuate.com if that even means anything..

It's mylittlepony dot me if anyone's interested


----------



## MannDude (Oct 11, 2013)

Reece said:


> I've never really used the domain forums etc to sell domain, you often get a lot of crappy ones come up with people would miss your domains.
> 
> I like sticking them as auctions. LET isn't so bad if you have something nice to offer.
> 
> What domains do you have btw? I love domains  Shoot me a msg


NassauReview.com - Nassau is the capitol, largest city, and commerce center of the Bahamas. Lots of hotels, casinos, and restaurants. Nassau is the gateway to the famous Paradise Island, and offers tons of tourist catered services and businesses there. Also big cruise-ship destination and general travel destination.

TwitterBoost.com/.net/.org - Random domain package I bought some time ago for $80. I've had to renew them all since then I believe. No idea what I wanted to do with this but could be used for something Twitter related.

WithBitcoins.com - Would make a good solid directory of all businesses, online _and_ real life (brick and mortar physical businesses) that accept BitCoins. I know a lot of random bars, cafes, restaurants, etc accept it in some major cities. Good domain for building a directory of things you can do / buy with BitCoins.

Those are the main ones I'm looking to get rid of.  Listed in order of most expensive to least


----------



## Ivan (Oct 11, 2013)

MannDude said:


> NassauReview.com - Nassau is the capitol, largest city, and commerce center of the Bahamas. Lots of hotels, casinos, and restaurants. Nassau is the gateway to the famous Paradise Island, and offers tons of tourist catered services and businesses there. Also big cruise-ship destination and general travel destination.
> 
> TwitterBoost.com/.net/.org - Random domain package I bought some time ago for $80. I've had to renew them all since then I believe. No idea what I wanted to do with this but could be used for something Twitter related.
> 
> ...


BlackHatWorld might be interested in TwitterBoost


----------



## MannDude (Oct 11, 2013)

Ivan said:


> BlackHatWorld might be interested in TwitterBoost


Do you have an account there? I'll give you 10% of final sale cost if you list it for me.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 11, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Do you have an account there? I'll give you 10% of final sale cost if you list it for me.


I do have an account there but I don't think it's really qualified to post in their marketplace, I'm like not participative at all in that forums  


I think NamePros should be your best bet then. Even though BHW is the best forum/marketplace for that domain.


----------



## jhadley (Oct 11, 2013)

Sedo are pretty efficient and have a sufficiently large audience.


----------



## lifetalk (Oct 11, 2013)

Flippa's listing cost is only worth it if you're, at least to an extent, confident that your domain might go for a significantly higher price.

...or if you can bullshit there about its 'potential'. That works, sometimes. Not always though.


----------



## Eric_Lyon (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone, My name is Eric and I'm the day to day Administrator at NamePros. I just signed up today after coming across this thread in google, noticing that there were several mentions of NamePros. If any of you had any specific questions, I would be more than happy to assist you with them here on VpsBoard.

Eric Lyon


----------



## MannDude (Oct 18, 2013)

Eric_Lyon said:


> Hello everyone, My name is Eric and I'm the day to day Administrator at NamePros. I just signed up today after coming across this thread in google, noticing that there were several mentions of NamePros. If any of you had any specific questions, I would be more than happy to assist you with them here on VpsBoard.
> 
> Eric Lyon


Hey Eric,

Happy to see you here. No questions yet but I'll be jumping over to NamePros again here soon as I've got some random domains in my portfolio I'd like to sell!


----------



## astutiumRob (Nov 13, 2013)

jhadley said:


> Sedo are pretty efficient and have a sufficiently large audience.


^ +1 to that advice - have bought and sold a number of 4 & 5 figure domains on sedo over the years


----------

